#ubuntu-lt-team 2011-06-28
<Infosoft> Sveiki :) Teoriškai turėtų prasidėti IRC susitikimas. Ką gi, teks palaukti kitų.
<Kulverstukas> kur rasyta...? :P
<Infosoft> loco.ubuntu.com
<Infosoft> Na, man Mantas buvo nurodęs, jog įvykius ir t.t. reikia pažymėti puslapyje http://loco.ubuntu.com (http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-lt).
<Infosoft> Ai, bus dar tų susitikimų :D
<Kulverstukas> ziuu kad niekas nesirenka :D
<Kulverstukas> net pacio manto ner
<Infosoft> Praitą kartą jis nurodė susitikimą ir neapsilankė :)
<Infosoft> Dabar aš nurodžiau, bet niekas nepamatė
<Kulverstukas> reik i pasta visiems issiuntineti
<Kulverstukas> tu esi ubuntu mail-list'e?
<Infosoft> Turbūt ne
<Infosoft> Tai kitą kartą susitiksim
<Infosoft> Vis tiek būtų buvę daug offtopic
